# Motocaddy trolley problem



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

Battery on my m1pro only lasting 12 holes .
had 3 new ones in last 18 months 
heard Motocaddy are having problems with the motors in this model.
anyone else had similar issues.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Nov 21, 2016)

There are lots of thing it could be,you don't mention what battery it is how old is the trolley and how often you use it and do you charge the battery after use or leave it flat then charge it just before you use it again.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 21, 2016)

clubchamp98 said:



			Battery on my m1pro only lasting 12 holes .
had 3 new ones in last 18 months 
heard Motocaddy are having problems with the motors in this model.
anyone else had similar issues.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you heard this but if you Google either m1pro motor problems or battery problems you don't get a lot of relevant hits - in fact this thread is right at the top of both!

So what have you heard and where?

Requiring 3 new Li batteries in 18 months strongly suggests that there is something very wrong with either your trolley, charger or process. What did they say when the trolley and charger were checked over by motorcaddy (as this must have started in the warrantee period)


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Nov 21, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			Requiring 3 new Li batteries in 18 months
		
Click to expand...

Where did OP say they were lithium


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 21, 2016)

Had mine 18 months, used 2-3 times per week, no issues at all.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			Not sure where you heard this but if you Google either m1pro motor problems or battery problems you don't get a lot of relevant hits - in fact this thread is right at the top of both!

So what have you heard and where?

Requiring 3 new Li batteries in 18 months strongly suggests that there is something very wrong with either your trolley, charger or process. What did they say when the trolley and charger were checked over by motorcaddy (as this must have started in the warrantee period)
		
Click to expand...

It's not a lithium battery.

golf monthly sent me an email with a link to " the best lithium battery on the market." It's on their website about Motocaddy motors. (Top caddy.co.uk.)

i have given my trolley back to my pro to have it tested by Motocaddy.

i agree no hits on Google that's why I'm here for any others experience.

First battery lasted 6 months second under warranty 7 months 3 rd I bought myself has lasted 7/8 months.

battery light is on red after 12 holes when charged fully.

tried friends battery same prob so I think it is the trolley

i play 2/3 times a week and put it on charge as soon as I get home.

motocaddys first contact was to ask if I had the wheels on correct sides.
my answer was after 20 months I would still be in the car park if wheels were on wrong sides.

i just want to know if anyone else had these probe so I can quiz the pro when he gets my trolley back from Motocaddy.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 21, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			Where did OP say they were lithium
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ian, you are right he didn't. 
As you have already posted, anyone can mess up lead accident battery maintenance and use has a very marked impact - but it's a lot harder to do with Li.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

You are right it's not lithium just basic lead acid but have been told by live chat on Topcaddy.co.uk that this will still happen if I buy a lithium battery if there is a motor issue.

they say Motocaddy have bought 4000 new motors to sort this out.

i am hoping it is this at least I will know what's wrong.

i don't believe all you read in the press or online that's why I'm here asking the guys who know best real golfers.


----------



## Simbo (Nov 21, 2016)

Iv had issues with motocaddy and batteries before, when I had lead acid I couldn't get anymore than a summer season out of it. Had to replace it every year, it didn't seem to like sitting about during winter months. Got a lithium battery now and this is its first winter so we will see what it's like next year


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 21, 2016)

Are you following a good recharge regime?


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Are you following a good recharge regime?
		
Click to expand...

if hes getting the same issue with his friends battery having already chewed up 3 batteries i think its fair to say the battery isnt the sole issue and the problem lies with the trolley.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes because of the problems I have had I have followed the manual instructions to the letter.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 21, 2016)

clubchamp98 said:



			It's not a lithium battery.

golf monthly sent me an email with a link to " the best lithium battery on the market." It's on their website about Motocaddy motors. (Top caddy.co.uk.)

i have given my trolley back to my pro to have it tested by Motocaddy.

i agree no hits on Google that's why I'm here for any others experience.

First battery lasted 6 months second under warranty 7 months 3 rd I bought myself has lasted 7/8 months.

battery light is on red after 12 holes when charged fully.

tried friends battery same prob so I think it is the trolley

i play 2/3 times a week and put it on charge as soon as I get home.

motocaddys first contact was to ask if I had the wheels on correct sides.
my answer was after 20 months I would still be in the car park if wheels were on wrong sides.

i just want to know if anyone else had these probe so I can quiz the pro when he gets my trolley back from Motocaddy.
		
Click to expand...

My point about Google is that it will pick up forum posts (this one already being high as I highlighted) so you get a wide picture.

Good luck

BTW people putting their wheels on the wrong way round is a common issue creating low drive situations...as raised on this forum some time ago and completely solving someone's trolley problems at the time.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

My main concern is my trolley will come back with Motocaddy saying there is nothing wrong with it .
this leaves me in limbo so fingers crossed it is the motor and it can be sorted or it will need constant batteries like a torch.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

These are like Jimmy Crickets wellies they have L & R on them.

But I did try it but the cluch in the wheel just spun round and it never moved an inch.

thanks for the input.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Nov 21, 2016)

clubchamp98 said:



			These are like Jimmy Crickets wellies they have L & R on them.

But I did try it but the cluch in the wheel just spun round and it never moved an inch.

thanks for the input.
		
Click to expand...

my Motocaddy wheels don't have left and right on them so don't make any difference to which side they go on.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 21, 2016)

Had my lead battery coming on four years now, when I know it's not going to be used for a bit I recharge it anyway. That's now the kiss of death applied to my battery.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			my Motocaddy wheels don't have left and right on them so don't make any difference to which side they go on.
		
Click to expand...

Is it an m1 pro as these have the cluch in the wheel hub so you can't put them on the wrong way or trolley just won't move.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2016)

Had issues with the charger and the trolley wheels being out of line despite constantly trying to realign them as per the online video, Gone back to my Go Kart


----------



## Midnight (Nov 21, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Are you following a good recharge regime?
		
Click to expand...

What's a good recharge regime please mate ?


----------



## Ross61 (Nov 21, 2016)

Midnight said:



			What's a good recharge regime please mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Hints on link

http://www.motocaddy.com/int/blog/battery-care-advice/


----------



## Midnight (Nov 21, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			Hints on link

http://www.motocaddy.com/int/blog/battery-care-advice/

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## zimmer (Jun 29, 2017)

I purchased a Motocaddy S1 in October 2015 from American Golf that has a lead acid battery. The charger had became faulty within months. And i was given a replacement. Over the last 2-3 months the trolley kept stopping from the 9th hole on wards (the course i play is only 5174 long). I kept getting a flashing b on the display and had to unplug the battery and plug t back in to get it started again and then usually had to push it for the last 3-4 holes. Took the tolley and battery back to American golf and they advised me the battery is faulty and out of warranty and i will need to buy a Lithium battery. I did have a Powacaddy trolley with a lead acid battery for 7 years same battery and gave this to a friend when i bought my Motocaddy and the trolley and battery are still going strong. I am gutted i decided to buy a new trolley but safe to say i would not buy another Motocaddy product.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2017)

My Motocaddy charger died a death with no warning. Turned up on the first tee of a club match and it died and I had to push all the way. They aren't designed to work that way and very hard going. I haven't replaced it as the wheels are also wonky and I've tried resetting as per youtube videos so it's sitting in the garage as the Go Kart is Mr Reliable


----------



## chasf (Jun 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My Motocaddy charger died a death with no warning. Turned up on the first tee of a club match and it died and I had to push all the way. They aren't designed to work that way and very hard going. I haven't replaced it as the wheels are also wonky and I've tried resetting as per youtube videos so it's sitting in the garage as the Go Kart is Mr Reliable
		
Click to expand...

 There is an option to set the wheels in free wheel mode, just press the button to release the wheel and set it at the edge if the axle it should click and free wheel


----------

